# monitor out of frequency while playing a game...



## ajooba215 (Jul 29, 2010)

hey guys..my monitor starts showing this message...`out of frequency` while i start the game. Nothing appears on screen, i can hear the music n sound of the game. But how can i Fix this prob? why is it happening. The game is `split second` ...it never happened before


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2010)

It means that either the resolution or the refresh rate of the game is set beyond the capability of your monitor. Try uninstalling and re-installing the game to see if it reverts to the default resolution.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 29, 2010)

there must be a settings panel available for this game even before you start it.
actually this error message simply means that the resolution at which you are trying to play the game is not supported by your monitor.
in that settings panel try to lower down the resolution size...

this happened with me when I used my old CRT monitor at high resolutions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

try reducing ur desktop resolution and refresh rate too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

actually this happened for me.. but the image was viewable but completely distorted by vertical lines.. I some how managed to reduce it to my monitor's max in the game options.

The thing with this game is..I think, the game by default, sets the maximum available resolution even though it is not your monitor's max. Despite of our current desktop resolution, it shoots for the max. resolution set by our gfx. Our gfx card faulty interprets the max resolutions some times, This happens due to faulty cables or crappy converters or just because of any bugs. For me it was 1600x1050 but actually it is 1400x900. It is caused by dvi-vga converter that i was using.

go to "\Users\*****\Documents\Disney Interactive Studios\Split Second"(IF You are in windows 7) or "My Documents\Disney Interactive Studios\Split Second"(IF You are in xp) and find "config_ss.cfg" You can change your resolution, Frequency in that cfg file. But first make another copy of it and save it as a backup.


----------



## ajooba215 (Jul 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> actually this happened for me.. but the image was viewable but completely distorted by vertical lines.. I some how managed to reduce it to my monitor's max in the game options.
> 
> The thing with this game is..I think, the game by default, sets the maximum available resolution even though it is not your monitor's max. Despite of our current desktop resolution, it shoots for the max. resolution set by our gfx. Our gfx card faulty interprets the max resolutions some times, This happens due to faulty cables or crappy converters or just because of any bugs. For me it was 1600x1050 but actually it is 1400x900. It is caused by dvi-vga converter that i was using.
> 
> go to "\Users\*****\Documents\Disney Interactive Studios\Split Second"(IF You are in windows 7) or "My Documents\Disney Interactive Studios\Split Second"(IF You are in xp) and find "config_ss.cfg" You can change your resolution, Frequency in that cfg file. But first make another copy of it and save it as a backup.


hey hi mate...thx for replying...found the 'config' file...but hw to change the refresh rate in it? I tried opening it with notepad...but no good..if u could tell me how to edit the file...there is no setting panel too for this game...n i`ve tried reinstalling it...got the latest drivers...changed the refresh rate of monitor to its max...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

open it with notepad.. copy all the contents and paste it in your reply.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2010)

The cfg file for this game is encrypted and AFAIK you won't be able to change anything from it. Try deleting that file and launching the game.


----------



## ajooba215 (Jul 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> open it with notepad.. copy all the contents and paste it in your reply.



"  ð
«Íš©9IK[æH®G?ð
«Íl=Ìã*^®G?—Ÿ#i   æâ   Ñ·Ó# Þ*ÜºÞ*Üº"   here it is what i see...i tried editing it..replacing that 9 with 8 or 7 as i thought it was 91 Mhz or smthin... )...but dint work...after launching the game...it again sets to 9 automatically...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that is Kryptonian language. 

I found this cfg file online ... 

config_ss.cfg

try replacing it with the one in your documents.


----------



## ajooba215 (Jul 29, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I think that is Kryptonian language.
> 
> I found this cfg file online ...
> 
> ...



thx a tonne dude...u guys rock....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

well.. is it working?


----------



## ajooba215 (Sep 27, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> well.. is it working?



yea....it worked dude....but there is same problem occuring during another game....the game this time is 'Mafia 2' ....can u help me again?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2010)

go to...

C:\Users\a/c name\AppData\Local\2K Games\Mafia II\Saves

open "videoconfig" file with notepad... and change the resolution to the resolution your monitor is running on. Or to some basic resolution like 800x600. You can change your desired resolution based on the performance in the game menu once you are able to see it.


----------



## ajooba215 (Sep 27, 2010)

thx dude...its working now...


----------

